# Rear glass channel



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am now in the process of cleaning and restoring my window regulators, guides etc on my 65 GTO Vert. Notice that the rear window guide felts are virtually worn through. I have seen these in the parts catalogs but am wondering if these actually can be replaced as the original are crimped in on both sides of the channels. Anyone out there have any experience in restoring these. I do not want to ruin my new glass in these old worn channels. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

are you talking of the window felts that are on either side of the window that run along the beltline (area at the top of the door when the windows are down) If so yes they are replaceable- PUI makes repo felts you can get the kit to do all 4 windows- there should be a tiny screw that actually hold them in place at the front of the felt- I dont think they are crimped but they have pressure clips that secure them in-
65 1965 GTO CONVERTIBLE INNER OUTER WINDOW FELT KIT OE


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

not the belt line, but the vertical window guide located inside the door.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

this may be what your looking for RockAuto Parts Catalog
I think it may be replaced as a whole unit


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

Timely thread for me. I'll be needing these on my 66 Lemans vert soon. Just discovereted RockAuto the other day. Looks like they have access to lots of parts for our cars.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I checked the Rock Auto site and do not see the guide window felt that I require. I will be checking with Ames today and from what I gathered off other forums this channel felt is not reproduced and installed as the original because of how it was crimped into the channel. Looks like the next best solution is to clean out the original felt out of the channel, bead blast and glue in the Ames replacement. It will not look like the original but hopefully should function the same. I am trying to prevent the new windows from getting damaged when it slides up and down in the channel. I have four other door windows with scrape marks on the glass due to worn out felt.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

If you scroll down in Crusty's link, you should see part number VR2010 listed. Looks like what you need.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry I guess I did not describe the part properly that I am trying to restore. Just spoke to Ames and the correct part number is F 239G. This is a flocked weather strip that comes in a 4' length that is shaped to fit in the u shaped window channel. This replaces the original piece that was crimped in. Once cut to length it is glued with trim adhesive. The link that Crusty sent was I believe for the 1/4 window.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You asked for 'rear windows', the rear windows that roll down are the quarter windows. Did you meen the door glass??


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I meant the rear guide on the 'door window'. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

olde-goat said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. I meant the rear guide on the 'door window'. Sorry for the confusion.




Awe~ it clears right up now. :cheers


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

Gotta love the written word. I re-read your original post here and see now what you meant. Glad you found the part you need. It still helped me out! Learn something new every day here.


----------

